# Démission et régularisation de salaire



## Leonie9 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je viens de démissionner suite à une mauvaise entente avec les parents employeurs. 
Je leur ai préparé les papiers de fin de contrat. Bien sûr, je leur ai demandé de vérifier et de revenir vers moi avant de saisir les différents documents. Malheureusement, ils ne l’ont pas fait. Nous nous retrouvons maintenant avec une grosse différence pour la régularisation de salaire . 
Ma question est la suivante: doit-on déduire les heures d’absence pour convenance personnelle de l’enfant accueilli lorsque l’on compare les heures réellement travaillées et les heures mensualisées payées? 
Pour le parent employeur, les heures réellement effectuées sont les heures travaillées vraiment. Donc les absences pour convenance personnelle sont déduites du cumul des heures.
Pour ma part, les heures réellement travaillées sont les heures notées sur le contrat. On ne déduit que les absences de l’assistante maternelle et les absences de l’enfant justifiées par un certificat médical. 
Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est votre raisonnement qui est juste. 

Régularisation  : heures travaillées sans remettre en cause les termes du contrat,  donc toutes les absences non justifiées ou retard lors de l'arrivée du matin ou départ plus tôt le soir, sont comptées comme assimilées à du temps de travail,  sinon,  il n'y aurait pas d'intérêt à calculer la régularisation de salaire ! 

A l'employeur de respecter les termesdu contrat,  et qu'il regarde la rubrique sur la régularisation dans la ccn.


----------



## liline17 (5 Juillet 2022)

demandez leur si ils seraient d'accord pour ne pas être payés quand leur employeur n'a pas besoin d'eux, vous avez raison bien sur!


----------



## assmatzam (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
C'est votre raisonnement qui est correct

Il est bien précisé ceci

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Les absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur sont assimilées à du temps de travail effectif

Seul les absences déduites ne sont pas assimilées à du temps de travail


----------



## Griselda (5 Juillet 2022)

Leonie9 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> Je viens de démissionner suite à une mauvaise entente avec les parents employeurs.
> Je leur ai préparé les papiers de fin de contrat. Bien sûr, je leur ai demandé de vérifier et de revenir vers moi avant de saisir les différents documents. Malheureusement, ils ne l’ont pas fait. Nous nous retrouvons maintenant avec une grosse différence pour la régularisation de salaire .
> Ma question est la suivante: doit-on déduire les heures d’absence pour convenance personnelle de l’enfant accueilli lorsque l’on compare les heures réellement travaillées et les heures mensualisées payées?
> ...


C'est evidement toi qui a raison, sinon à quoi servirait de faire un contrat qui engage ta dispo grace au salaire versé qui bloque la place durant cette dispo?
Autant revenir au paiement au réél qui a été tant décrié il y a 20 ans.
Nous sommes, comme eux, salariées, pas prestataires de services.
Son Employeur qd il va au boulot s'il n'a pas de travail à lui confier, il est payer quand même, n'est ce pas? Pour nous c'est pareil. Ns ne sommes pas responsable de l'absence non programmée de l'enft, nous ne pouvons d'ailleurs pas allouer sa place à quelqu'un d'autre puisqu'elle leur est reservée.
Si ça ne lui convient pas, c'est à lui d'apporter la preuve du contraire et s'il insiste c'est RDV au tribunal.


----------



## Leonie9 (5 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> C'est votre raisonnement qui est juste.
> 
> ...


Merci Newmetal2022blue: pour votre réponse


----------



## Leonie9 (5 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses qui me réconfortent dans mon raisonnement.


----------

